# What is this guy?



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

breed and sex?


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

Not sure on the breed.  Looks like a Silkie cross.  Does it have 5 toes?  Definitely a cockerel.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 12, 2017)

Agree with @wishing4wings definitely a cockerel. As for the breed, I'm thinking it might be a silkie cross or a Bantam Cochin crossed with a silkie or something. Not too sure.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 12, 2017)

he's very pretty! i am also thinking silkie cross


----------



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

One foot has four toes and the other has 5


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 12, 2017)

Charles Dunn said:


> One foot has four toes and the other has 5


I have a silkie like that.  I call her "niney"


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 12, 2017)

Agreed, mixed breed cockerel with a good dose of Silkie in there. The parents were likely barnyard mixes too (note the single comb) so no telling what all might be in there.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

Mixed Silkie cockerel, cute looking fellow!


----------



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

Yea the egg came from a barnYard fire. The neighbor lost everything, all chickens except for this egg we were able to hatch.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

Charles Dunn said:


> One foot has four toes and the other has 5



Oh, that's unusual. But completely fits with half Silkie, doesn't it?  



Charles Dunn said:


> Yea the egg came from a barnYard fire. The neighbor lost everything, all chickens except for this egg we were able to hatch.


Your poor neighbors, how terrible.  Glad you could save one for them.


----------

